# Indian Fern



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Is Indian fern the same as water sprite? The one I have is CEROPTERIS SILIQUOSA and I havnt been able to find somewhere that says for sure.

It is fast growing isnt it?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

CEROPTERIS SILIQUOSA is definitely water sprite. Greenline Aquatic Plants calls it Indian Fern. 

It is supposed to be fast growing, but when I submerged it into my tank it just died (slowly). Tank stats: fairly hard water, 300ppm GH, pH 7.8, 1.5 WPG lighting. Actually I think the one I had was CEROPTERIS THALICTROIDES. 

Probably the stuff I had would have done better if floated. 

Now I have good old anacharis instead and it's doing well.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok cheers thats good. Ive got about 2wpg on the tank with this in. Ive had it for nearly a week and Im sure there is some new growth on it so hopefully it will do well as its really nice. I dont think Ive got the hang of aquascaping yet I cant seem to get it ot look right. O well Trial and Error.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

All I do for aquascaping is "bigger plants to the back, smller ones to the front"! The results look good (to me anyway...)


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it might just be because the plants need to establish and grow more that it looks wierd. O well in a day or two i hornwort will be covering the tank. I cant believe how quickly it grows I can almost watch it doing it.


----------

